# Meet Bentley



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

AMAR's newest rescue Bentley was acquired from an LA Shelter. He was brought into the shelter as stray. Bentley is a very sweet, gentle, and loving little guy!! He's about 2 years old and weighs about 10 lbs. If you know anyone looking to adopt a great Maltese, please have them take a look at Bentley. For adoption information visit AMAR's website at www.americanmalteserescue.org


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Bentley is adorable!!!! I bet that he gets a forever home soon!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

He's ADORABLE! i'll spread the word


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a sweet looking boy. Hopefully, he'll be in his forever home soon.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:wub:What a sweet boy:wub:AMAR rocks! I am sure he will get a great forever home.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bentley is one handsome little man. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I saw him all spiffed up I guess on their website. He's so handsome!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I sure hope he gets his forever home soon!! He definitely one handsome little guy!! :wub: He is posted on AMAR's facebook page, if you want to share him!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

He won't be without a furever home for long! Just look at that face!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

He's adorable! I bet he'll find a wonderful home soon!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

He is so cute! I hope he finds his new humans soon!


----------

